
Ask HN: What's your total income? - jkw
Job title, Location,<p>Salary, RSU&#x2F;ISOs, Cash Bonus
======
throwaway34534
Math/Stat/ML Academic (Senior Lecturer), Australia. Awarded PhD in 2012.

~A$320K (US$235K)

Comprised of:

* 140K salary * 35K additional loading * 24K superannuation (17% of salary) * 120K contract

1-1 teaching load (1 course each 12 week semester, 3 contact hours per week).
$50-100K p.a. research money for conferences, travel, books, research
assistance, computers, etc.

The 'contract' is paid to me personally by external company for giving advice
on demand, preferred (but non-exclusive) access to my research codes, and for
me to develop these codes directly on their data sets. Symbiotic relationship
as I get to use their data sets as well.

The best part is NO BOSS. I do what I want all day long...

------
hillz
$0. Left a 108k job, now developing recipestasher.com for free and fun on my
own. Will probably get a real job again soon...

------
no_protocol
Programmer + System Administrator, Middle US

$48,000, $0, $0

Edit: About 75% of respondents at this point are from green accounts. I wonder
if that will sink it off the front page quickly.

------
throwaway5023
Senior software engineer. 25-35 employees in the company. 6 years in the
company (almost from the start)

210,000$ base salary

Cash bonus is about 12,000$ a year on average (in the last 5-6 years).

I have about 0.8-1% of the total shares. Company is not public, round C.

~~~
relics443
How much were you making when you first started?

~~~
throwaway5023
100-120K

------
toomuchtodo
From a previous show and tell session:

Spreadsheet:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1a1Df6dg2Pby1UoNlZU2l...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1a1Df6dg2Pby1UoNlZU2l0FEykKsQKttu7O6q7iQd2bU/htmlview?usp=sharing&sle=true)

Form if you want to contribute:
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1K5UlbdsX3uv8EtDzNkNu8EUgFOu...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1K5UlbdsX3uv8EtDzNkNu8EUgFOu3RQQqWg3L9TuSep0/viewform)

~~~
Jugurtha
I'm getting started with Statistical Learning. It looks interesting to toy a
bit with this data after eliminating obscenities. I've seen the storm it
generated but didn't think of using it. Thanks.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Glad I could help!

------
throwaway8737
Senior software engineer, Bay Area

$190k base, $150k/yr rsus, $115k cash bonus

Rsus will be liquid soon at given or higher value.

------
pan69
$0, Developer, Sydney/Australia, currently building
[https://www.postways.com](https://www.postways.com)

------
majewsky
Senior IT specialist (a dev-centric devops role), East Germany, 2 years
seniority, 5 years professional experience

€43,000 = $45,500 salary including cash bonus at 70% part-time (would be
€61,500 = $65,000 at full-time)

Looking over the responses from the US, that may sound low, but the cost of
living is pretty low around here, so it works out nicely for me.

------
BugsJustFindMe
$0. Left a ~$120k base job in the Boston area to travel for a few years. Not
the first time I've done this.

------
Avshalom
Stockboy, Target, Albuquerque

18421 gross

------
hypercluster
Wow, US incomes are insane! Germany €51k ($53.8k), no bonus. 3 years on the
job, developer.

~~~
ksec
I amazed as well. The difference from US to UK and Germany is insane.

------
throw_away268
Software Developer, Dallas, TX 140K, only ISOs when downloading from MSDN, ~5%

------
memmove33
Senior Software Engineer at a startup (joined among the first 3 hires), Bay
Area.

200k$ base salary

50k$ performance bonus

1% ISOs (after considering dilutions. Company is ~1y post Series B)

------
throwaway3fidy
Senior QA Engineer, 104k, 0, 5k, 4k passive from apps I made. San Diego. I
need to make the jump to a developer some how :-/

------
343230796f6c6f
DevOps Person, Austin

85k, 8.5k (total) paid out quarterly, 10k from consulting so about 103k total

about to leave to join small consulting shop for 110k

~~~
joshavant
I'm moving to Austin soon and currently trying to get a grasp on local
salaries.

Would you mind adding your years of experience ?

I'd appreciate the update!

~~~
343230796f6c6f
about 3 years - i think an experienced candidate could command about 140k

------
ryankennedyio
Location may be highly relevant too.

------
Hash-Basher
~$100k, Northern Virginia 2 years experience at govt contracting consulting
firm

------
throwit123
Principal engineer, Bay Area 205k, 30k rsus (public company), 35% annual bonus

------
TA9988776655
Sr Systems Engineer, Seattle WA 155k, 115k RSUs, ~20k 3 years in the position

------
simonebrunozzi
VP and CTO, Bay Area 180k/year, ISOs (about 0.3% of the company x year)

------
garyfirestorm
NVH Engineer, 95k, Detroit 3 yrs experience and a master's degree.

------
GranadaPanda
$460k, $420k base, $40k bonuses CEO, financial analytics firm in DC

~~~
antisthenes
Are you hiring?

------
romulof
Senior software engineer, Rio de Janeiro/Brazil $46k, $0, $0

------
throwaway53567
Senior Software Engineer, 118k salary, 6-10k bonus. Chicago.

------
dd_mocoh
Senior software engineer, Sao Paulo, Brazil, 14 years experience

$25k, $0, $0

------
throwaway_8
left a $150K job at a startup with vested stock worth paper millions that may
never realize.

now starting my own startup, $0 now but expect to pass $500K in salary this
year.

------
throaw_434354
Software Eng, London UK, 55000Ł, 0.2% options, 0

20 people, 4 years of exp

------
lostmsu
SDE II, one of big companies, Seattle WA, United States

$150k, $30k, 0

------
throwaway110535
Software Engineer, Austin, TX

95k salary + 20k consulting on the side

~~~
joshavant
I'm moving to Austin soon and currently trying to get a grasp on local
salaries.

Would you mind adding your years of experience and what parts of the stack
you're working in (iOS, Rails, 'full stack')?

I'd appreciate the update!

~~~
throwaway110535
5 years experience; full-stack Rails

------
Mandatum
AUD$225,000, Developer, Melbourne/Australia

------
jensnockert
ERP Programmer in Malmö Sweden

~$60,000 (working 4 days per week)

------
jafhdjkashdfj
Investment analyst, Chicago $150k + $150k bonus

------
amatxn
Director of Engineering, $98K, 0 equity, $0 bonus.

Amarillo, TX

------
SparkingSquall
Junior Big Data Developer, Lithuania,

€13k ($13.6), 0, 0

------
throwaway29282
Software Engineer I, Oklahoma, $54,500

------
ignaces
Founder, Software Engineer, Santiago de Chile

340k

~~~
dplgk
USD?

~~~
ignaces
yes - usd

~~~
dplgk
That's pretty baller for Chile

------
onchidiacea
Linux sysadmin, Australia.

AU$151k (US$111k), 0, 0

------
throwaway6303
SSE Cambridge MA 150K, 0.75%, 0

------
nunez
* Dallas, TX

* Senior DevOps Engineer

* $115000/yr

* None

* $5000 relocation, perf bonus unknown

------
throwaway012317
principal software engineer, seattle

$160k base, $30k bonus, ~$30k rsu/options

------
pm-
Marketing Manager, SF

$120K, $45K, $15K

------
throwawayonetwo
sw engineer, pdx, 125k, 0, 10% target (last was 12.5%)

------
throwaway5099
Web Developer, Oklahoma

$38.5K, 0, 0

------
dontthrowmeaway
director of engineering, northern virginia

$175k, 0, 0

------
azaras
Devops, Spain,

31669.50, 0, 0

------
dfshjaioasd
research fellow, china

30k usd, 0, 0

